# What do you do?



## Daveh

Hey all...just your friendly irritating n00b asking yet more questions! 

I was wondering about jobs and careers in Spain. I know the economy is mucked up right now, it is in most places, especially in Spain. However, it won't be bad times forever and will eventually improve. I was wondering what some of you folks do for a living and how much you get paid. Obviously the latter isn't essential, as i understand it's private to some people...so we'll call that optional 

I'm unsure what job/career i'll go into in Spain, but I'm qualified to do quite a lot of things (well, in England i am...not so sure if they are recognised in Spain! lol. Whilst my Spanish is pretty good, I'm planning to get it to fluency (or as near as possible for a British person). I guess I'd like to hear what you do/have done/ or people you know, have done for work or to make a living.

Davey xx


----------



## jojo

(drumroll...........) I have a job!!!! I am a waitress!!!! After being here for nearly three years, I have finally just got a job!!!! I started last week and the pay is er........... well I think my new boss peaks on here so the pay is er.... perhaps not as high as the UK!!! But its great to be doing something again, getting out there and meeting people. Once I get into it I'm really gonna enjoy it!!!! My husband was planning to bring his hifi/home entertainment/multi media over to Spain, but due to the recession he's been keeping it going in the UK for now (hense he commutes). Altho he has recently got a small contract here - so who knows???!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Daveh said:


> Hey all...just your friendly irritating n00b asking yet more questions!
> 
> I was wondering about jobs and careers in Spain. I know the economy is mucked up right now, it is in most places, especially in Spain. However, it won't be bad times forever and will eventually improve. I was wondering what some of you folks do for a living and how much you get paid. Obviously the latter isn't essential, as i understand it's private to some people...so we'll call that optional
> 
> I'm unsure what job/career i'll go into in Spain, but I'm qualified to do quite a lot of things (well, in England i am...not so sure if they are recognised in Spain! lol. Whilst my Spanish is pretty good, I'm planning to get it to fluency (or as near as possible for a British person). I guess I'd like to hear what you do/have done/ or people you know, have done for work or to make a living.
> 
> Davey xx


you'll find a lot of us run our own business or work self-employed - for the very reason that it's hard to transfer some qualifications




I do what I used to do - even though I intended to retire early, I got bored

I teach privately - if I wanted to teach in a state school I would need fluent Spanish (nearly there but doubt I'll ever really get there!) - the big problem in my area is that I'd also need fluent Valenciano...............

so now I teach privately - I pretty much pick my hours & sometimes even pick my students


----------



## Daveh

jojo said:


> (drumroll...........) I have a job!!!! I am a waitress!!!! After being here for nearly three years, I have finally just got a job!!!! I started last week and the pay is er........... well I think my new boss peaks on here so the pay is er.... perhaps not as high as the UK!!! But its great to be doing something again, getting out there and meeting people. Once I get into it I'm really gonna enjoy it!!!! My husband was planning to bring his hifi/home entertainment/multi media over to Spain, but due to the recession he's been keeping it going in the UK for now (hense he commutes). Altho he has recently got a small contract here - so who knows???!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ohhhh go Jo! Well done, love. I cam imagine that's killing your poor feet if your not used to it lol When i worked in a kitchen/bar area a few years ago it used to kill me for the first few weeks, but after a month or so you get used to it. Lots of hot baths help! 

That's good news for your hubby. Let's hope it takes off for him then 




xabiachica said:


> you'll find a lot of us run our own business or work self-employed - for the very reason that it's hard to transfer some qualifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do what I used to do - even though I intended to retire early, I got bored
> 
> I teach privately - if I wanted to teach in a state school I would need fluent Spanish (nearly there but doubt I'll ever really get there!) - the big problem in my area is that I'd also need fluent Valenciano...............
> 
> so now I teach privately - I pretty much pick my hours & sometimes even pick my students


That's interesting. Could you tell me a bit more? Perhaps in a PM, if you prefer not to disclose information on a public forum? 

I'm currently doing a degree in English and Spanish, so teaching is something i very well may consider. I would also like to teach privately (if i decide to go into teaching) as schools aren't really my thing. That said, i wouldn't totally rule it out, so i guess we'll have to see. The problem i have with teaching in Spain is there isn't that much information about it, especially private teaching - so i've no idea about the 'norm' for working hours per week or the salaries/hourly pay that comes with it. Not looking to make a fortune, and i'm genuinely interested in teaching, if only part time, but i have to be realistic about making a living.

I'm lucky in the fact my hubby will be commuting and my family will be helping out, so i don't need to focus too much on pay, but a bit of info on such things would be good 

Davey xx


----------



## Tallulah

Check out PW's Teaching English in Spain sticky at the top of the forum page. You'll have to sift through a lot of posts and conversations but there are some excellent links from PW and information on there from those with experience in this.


----------



## Daveh

Tallulah said:


> Check out PW's Teaching English in Spain sticky at the top of the forum page. You'll have to sift through a lot of posts and conversations but there are some excellent links from PW and information on there from those with experience in this.


Ohh, didn't notice it lol 

Thanks, love. I'll have a good look 

Davey xx


----------



## Caz.I

Daveh said:


> Hey all...just your friendly irritating n00b asking yet more questions!
> 
> I was wondering about jobs and careers in Spain. I know the economy is mucked up right now, it is in most places, especially in Spain. However, it won't be bad times forever and will eventually improve. I was wondering what some of you folks do for a living and how much you get paid. Obviously the latter isn't essential, as i understand it's private to some people...so we'll call that optional
> 
> I'm unsure what job/career i'll go into in Spain, but I'm qualified to do quite a lot of things (well, in England i am...not so sure if they are recognised in Spain! lol. Whilst my Spanish is pretty good, I'm planning to get it to fluency (or as near as possible for a British person). I guess I'd like to hear what you do/have done/ or people you know, have done for work or to make a living.
> 
> Davey xx


I am another English teacher, and I did the CELTA in London about 10 years ago. I teach privately and also have a small part-time job teaching extra curricular English lessons in a private Spanish school. If you do teach English I would recommend the CELTA if you want to widen your scope of opportunities. See Sticky for more info. 

In general (and there are always exceptions), I would say count on the pay being a lot less than the UK, and that whatever you have done before wont necessarily be valued or relevant here and, as far as I am aware, it can be a long process to get any existing qualifications validated by the Spanish education department.

Like Xabiachica says, most people are self-employed and/or run their own business. Most people usually earn about 1,000 euros a month as full-time employees. Often that is working from about 9.30/10 - 2 in the mornings and then 5-8 in the afternoons. That doesn't seem to have changed much since I came here 7 years ago. (But of course may be a bit more in the cities).

Anyway, if you dont have to rely on an income (or even a full-time income), then you are one of the lucky ones here!


----------



## Alcalaina

Daveh said:


> Hey all...just your friendly irritating n00b asking yet more questions!
> 
> I was wondering about jobs and careers in Spain. I know the economy is mucked up right now, it is in most places, especially in Spain. However, it won't be bad times forever and will eventually improve. I was wondering what some of you folks do for a living and how much you get paid. Obviously the latter isn't essential, as i understand it's private to some people...so we'll call that optional
> 
> I'm unsure what job/career i'll go into in Spain, but I'm qualified to do quite a lot of things (well, in England i am...not so sure if they are recognised in Spain! lol. Whilst my Spanish is pretty good, I'm planning to get it to fluency (or as near as possible for a British person). I guess I'd like to hear what you do/have done/ or people you know, have done for work or to make a living.
> 
> Davey xx


A lot of ex-pats who speak good Spanish earn money by selling translation and interpretation services to other ex-pats who don't speak Spanish - for example, accompanying them to offices, banks, hospitals etc to help them through the paperwork. If you choose to live in an area with few or no British residents, you won't have this option.

I scrape by on my pension but other non-Spanish residents in my village tend to have more than one small income source (all undeclared incidentally) - sewing, giving art lessons, website design, painting and decorating, running a B&B, taking people to airports ... nobody I know has managed to get a full-time job here or get their own business to the point where they can live on the income.


----------



## 90199

I live way out in the Atlantic on the most remote south westerly part of Spain. I don't work because I am an old git who is retired. 

However both myself and Boss Lady have been approached on several occasions, to teach English, to children, adults and even last night by a 33 year old young lady. We always decline, although I have lectured, I am not an English Teacher, but it just shows that opportunities are out there.


----------



## Guest

Caz.I said:


> ... whatever you have done before wont necessarily be valued or relevant here and, as far as I am aware, it can be a long process to get any existing qualifications validated by the Spanish education department.


I think this is the absolute most depressing thing about living in Spain. I have a double major in Political Science and Spanish from a credible (of course!) Canadian University. I have three problems:

1. Here in Spain the major is "Political Science AND Administration."
2. A degree in Spanish from Canada is, understandably, not the same as one from Spain. 
3. Most undergraduate degrees were 5 years, which has only very recently begun to change. 

So, I have two options:
1. Go back to university and get the credits I am "missing" to have a "proper" Spanish degree in PoliSci and/or Spanish
OR
2. Suck it up and just get my degree recognized as having finished university with no sort of major/specialization.

It's very depressing, especially after four years of very hard work and good marks, but it's one of the sacrifices I have to make to live here. I handed in my paperwork six months ago and I STILL haven't heard a peep from the education office as to whether or not they'll be recognizing my degree as valid as not.

What can I do? I've found a Spanish university that will (possibly, I'm still waiting on their decision) admit me to do a Master's degree. I hope that this will compensate for my only having a university degree with no specialization. 

So, recognize that this sort of thing can happen and be prepared for the kick in the gut that it can be  Don't let it get you down, just be creative and look for ways to make up for it! 



As for the topic, I'm an assistant English teacher in the state system. I work 12 hours a week and make enough for a single person to live off of. (If I had to support my OH, I'd be out of luck.) There's a complex application process to do this job, but any native speaker who has graduated from university can apply. I love the work, and with a little luck, hope to enter as a proper teacher in the state system up here in 2012.


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> A lot of ex-pats who speak good Spanish earn money by selling translation and interpretation services to other ex-pats who don't speak Spanish - for example, accompanying them to offices, banks, hospitals etc to help them through the paperwork. If you choose to live in an area with few or no British residents, you won't have this option.


Oh yes you will!  It'll just be for Spanish folks who don't speak English and need some help with English-speaking clients and/or translation of documents. The market isn't nearly as large, but with a bit of luck and word-of-mouth it's possible.


----------



## mrypg9

I don't do anything for pay now. Any 'work' I do is voluntary -I 'work' for a dog rescue charity.
My OH owned and ran a medium-sized business on a couple of sites and we owned rental properties. I worked as a MFL Teacher in the state system and also as a translator/interpreter - I briefly had my own Agency.
I was also heavily involved in politics, the Housing Association movement and worked for my professional association in the field of European Union employment legislation.
We decided we'd had enough of work and the rat race so retired early six years ago, sold almost everything we possessed (in terms of property) and decided to live abroad, trying various places to see which suited us.
We had friends in Prague so started there and are now here in Spain where we intend to stay for a few more years.
After that...who knows? Definitely not England, though. Money isn't a problem at the moment as we have invested money from property sales and had other investments but we don't live high on the hog, really. 
I have to say that I would not be thinking of moving to Spain if I had to depend on getting secure work, not at this time. I have a BA Hons and further degree plus PGCE but I think it wouldn't be easy to get into the Spanish state system and as someone pointed out salary levels are much lower here.
A lot depends on the standard of living you have been used to in the UK. That isn't mentioned much here but it's important imo.
The people who are secure and happy here are people whose OHs have work in the UK or overseas somewhere, have their own businesses here or in the U.K., have secure jobs here or are reired/not looking for work.
As your OH is intending to commute you'll fit into one of those categories at least.


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> I don't do anything for pay now. Any 'work' I do is voluntary -I 'work' for a dog rescue charity.
> My OH owned and ran a medium-sized business on a couple of sites and we owned rental properties. I worked as a MFL Teacher in the state system and also as a translator/interpreter - I briefly had my own Agency.
> I was also heavily involved in politics, the Housing Association movement and worked for my professional association in the field of European Union employment legislation.
> We decided we'd had enough of work and the rat race so retired early six years ago, sold almost everything we possessed (in terms of property) and decided to live abroad, trying various places to see which suited us.
> We had friends in Prague so started there and are now here in Spain where we intend to stay for a few more years.
> After that...who knows? Definitely not England, though. Money isn't a problem at the moment as we have invested money from property sales and had other investments but we don't live high on the hog, really.
> I have to say that I would not be thinking of moving to Spain if I had to depend on getting secure work, not at this time. I have a BA Hons and further degree plus PGCE but I think it wouldn't be easy to get into the Spanish state system and as someone pointed out salary levels are much lower here.
> A lot depends on the standard of living you have been used to in the UK. That isn't mentioned much here but it's important imo.
> The people who are secure and happy here are people whose OHs have work in the UK or overseas somewhere, have their own businesses here or in the U.K., have secure jobs here or are reired/not looking for work.
> *As your OH is intending to commute you'll fit into one of those categories at least.*


He'll earn it, i'll spend it  haha I'm evil, aren't i? 

I think with his income, i could afford to live without working at all. Although that wouldn't be a very good lifestyle, it would cover all our British and Spanish fees (his rent mon - fri, the apartment rent in Spain, plus bills and food) but that's all. There would be no money left over to enjoy the fun aspects of life in Spain. That's why whatever i'll be doing as a job will basically just be to earn us some money for entertainment, eating out....that sort of thing 

I've planned it very VERY carefully and taken into account the cost of everything, both in the UK for him, and for our financial responsibilities in Spain. So, on the basis of this (and MUCH further research) i think we'll be more than fine to enjoy a nice life there together. If it doesn't work out, we can always return to the UK. We're in the position to have an income every month from his professional job in the UK and i'll be moving out there with about 20 thousand pounds behind me, so it's little risk for us, really. The money i take will be there mainly for a deposit on a mortgage, not to keep us going, as we'll have the finances to live quite comfortably, without dipping into our savings. Obviously we'll be renting for at least 2 years before we decide to buy. We'll hopefully know 100% if we want to spend our lives in Spain, or go elsewhere 

Btw, do any of you guys on here ever meet up? I'd like to think we could all meet up for a few drinks now and again, I understand most of you have kids to consider, but i think we could work around this with careful planning 

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> He'll earn it, i'll spend it  haha I'm evil, aren't i?
> 
> I think with his income, i could afford to live without working at all. Although that wouldn't be a very good lifestyle, it would cover all our British and Spanish fees (his rent mon - fri, the apartment rent in Spain, plus bills and food) but that's all. There would be no money left over to enjoy the fun aspects of life in Spain. That's why whatever i'll be doing as a job will basically just be to earn us some money for entertainment, eating out....that sort of thing
> 
> I've planned it very VERY carefully and taken into account the cost of everything, both in the UK for him, and for our financial responsibilities in Spain. So, on the basis of this (and MUCH further research) i think we'll be more than fine to enjoy a nice life there together. If it doesn't work out, we can always return to the UK. We're in the position to have an income every month from his professional job in the UK and i'll be moving out there with about 20 thousand pounds behind me, so it's little risk for us, really. The money i take will be there mainly for a deposit on a mortgage, not to keep us going, as we'll have the finances to live quite comfortably, without dipping into our savings. Obviously we'll be renting for at least 2 years before we decide to buy. We'll hopefully know 100% if we want to spend our lives in Spain, or go elsewhere
> 
> Btw, do any of you guys on here ever meet up? I'd like to think we could all meet up for a few drinks now and again, I understand most of you have kids to consider, but i think we could work around this with careful planning
> 
> Davey xx


I don't like immigrant gatherings generally and kept well away from the Brits in Prague but I have met two very nice posters here and would make exceptions for a couple of others.
I always tell people to have at least £20k as backup for the unforeseen.
As I said, a lot depends on the kind of lifestyle you've had in the UK. 
For some people, coming to Spain is a real 'step up' in life.
Sadly, for others, it's a steep slope downhill.


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> I don't like immigrant gatherings generally and kept well away from the Brits in Prague but I have met two very nice posters here and would make exceptions for a couple of others.


 Yes, you met me and I'm very nice LOL. And so were you and your partner - lovely people!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Yes, you met me and I'm very nice LOL. And so were you and your partner - lovely people!!!
> 
> Jo xxx




Yes, you are
My dog is the loveliest creature in our house.
He has been extra loving this past week as it's just the two of us.
My son says he thinks I'm going gaga because of the way I drool over Our Little Azor, says he's looking into suitable institutions.....


----------



## Daveh

aww lol

I'll be taking my dog to Spain with us. Not sure how he'll adjust, as he's a Siberian Husky. They don't like hot weather that much, with their thick coats. I'm sure he'll be ok, after a little while there. I'm sure everyone will love him, he's pure white and has big brown eyes hehe I may get a few strange looks fro the locals, especially the way i treat him! As me and hubby won't be having children, we treat the dog like a baby lol 

Spoilt rotten he is!


Davey xx


----------



## xabiaxica

Daveh said:


> aww lol
> 
> I'll be taking my dog to Spain with us. Not sure how he'll adjust, as he's a Siberian Husky. They don't like hot weather that much, with their thick coats. I'm sure he'll be ok, after a little while there. I'm sure everyone will love him, he's pure white and has big brown eyes hehe I may get a few strange looks fro the locals, especially the way i treat him! As me and hubby won't be having children, we treat the dog like a baby lol
> 
> Spoilt rotten he is!
> 
> 
> Davey xx


there are loads of huskies in my area - they seem to cope just fine with the heat


----------



## Daveh

xabiachica said:


> there are loads of huskies in my area - they seem to cope just fine with the heat


Ahhh that's a relief to know. I was a bit worried about him and the heat.


Question @ Jo Jo )or anyone with experience of living in the Malaga area)

I've been looking at cost of living in the Malaga area (i know you don't live _too_ far inland) and was wondering what you would consider it to be? Obviously it depends on lifestyle and if you have kids etc but what would you say the average monthly living is in Malaga for your rent, food, bills and whatever else you pay for in a month?

Some of the rents i've looked at are very reasonable, in terms of what you get, where as others can tend to go up up up depending on location. I've been hunting around the whole area for a nice, but not too far inland, place to live. Keeping in mind i have a dog, so i'm not sure an apartment would be suitable, could be wrong, maybe the Spanish have dogs in apartments and it's normal??? 

I was toying with the area of Alicante, but after being recommended Malaga by a friend, i'm quickly developing an interest in the area. It doesn't seem as touristy as Alicante does and looks a nicer place in general. (A lot areas in Alicante are such a dump!) So yeah, any info anyone can direct about Malaga would be good.

Keep in mind i'm probably going to be a teacher (that's what i'd planned for the UK, so doing it in Spain is pretty much just continuing with my career interests anyway. So how is Malaga for teaching? From what i can sus out of the local news there, it seems alright and quite a few jobs for teaching English. Which makes me happy  I know the pay isn't brilliant, but it's a wage at the end of the day and i'm sure with a few years experience, i'll be able to progress further, for a university even (doing a degree in English and Spanish) So we'll have to see!  There also seems quite a bit of work in terms of IT in malaga, from what i can see. I dunno how old this news article was that i read, but is this still the case now?

Also a big thank you to everyone else for being patient with me and taking the time to explain things in more detail. I very much appreciate it 


Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> Ahhh that's a relief to know. I was a bit worried about him and the heat.
> 
> 
> Question @ Jo Jo )or anyone with experience of living in the Malaga area)
> 
> I've been looking at cost of living in the Malaga area (i know you don't live _too_ far inland) and was wondering what you would consider it to be? Obviously it depends on lifestyle and if you have kids etc but what would you say the average monthly living is in Malaga for your rent, food, bills and whatever else you pay for in a month?
> 
> Some of the rents i've looked at are very reasonable, in terms of what you get, where as others can tend to go up up up depending on location. I've been hunting around the whole area for a nice, but not too far inland, place to live. Keeping in mind i have a dog, so i'm not sure an apartment would be suitable, could be wrong, maybe the Spanish have dogs in apartments and it's normal???
> 
> I was toying with the area of Alicante, but after being recommended Malaga by a friend, i'm quickly developing an interest in the area. It doesn't seem as touristy as Alicante does and looks a nicer place in general. (A lot areas in Alicante are such a dump!) So yeah, any info anyone can direct about Malaga would be good.
> 
> Keep in mind i'm probably going to be a teacher (that's what i'd planned for the UK, so doing it in Spain is pretty much just continuing with my career interests anyway. So how is Malaga for teaching? From what i can sus out of the local news there, it seems alright and quite a few jobs for teaching English. Which makes me happy  I know the pay isn't brilliant, but it's a wage at the end of the day and i'm sure with a few years experience, i'll be able to progress further, for a university even (doing a degree in English and Spanish) So we'll have to see!  There also seems quite a bit of work in terms of IT in malaga, from what i can see. I dunno how old this news article was that i read, but is this still the case now?
> 
> Also a big thank you to everyone else for being patient with me and taking the time to explain things in more detail. I very much appreciate it
> 
> 
> Davey xx



Rents vary. I explained to you in my pm what you would expect to pay in my area. Before anyone eats anything in our house our total outgoings for rent and all utilities -internet, water, electricity, phone, satellite tv,are around the 2000 euros average a month mark. 
If you add petrol to the cost of food I think a couple with a dog would need at least 1000 euros a month, maybe more. Then there's clothes, meals out, trips, insurances, vets bills and so on.
Your husky will be fine here, I see two regularly when I walk OLA. If s/he weighs more than 25 kilos s/he will need to be registered as a perro peligroso' - dangerous dog. That is an extremely complicated process but your dog needs to be registered by law or you can be subject to a large fine..
As I and others have explained before, rents vary according to the area and rents are cheaper inland and in some coastal towns. But there's generally a reason for that, as there is in the UK and everywhere. Did you mean the City of Malaga or the Province?
You say you are doing a degree in English/Spanish...how will you be able to continue if you move here? Or will you take your finals first?
I'm not sure what qualifications you will need to teach here but there are many people here who know the ropes plus there's the sticky.


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> Rents vary. I explained to you in my pm what you would expect to pay in my area. Before anyone eats anything in our house our total outgoings for rent and all utilities -internet, water, electricity, phone, satellite tv,are around the 2000 euros average a month mark.
> If you add petrol to the cost of food I think a couple with a dog would need at least 1000 euros a month, maybe more. Then there's clothes, meals out, trips, insurances, vets bills and so on.
> Your husky will be fine here, I see two regularly when I walk OLA. If s/he weighs more than 25 kilos s/he will need to be registered as a perro peligroso' - dangerous dog. That is an extremely complicated process but your dog needs to be registered by law or you can be subject to a large fine..
> As I and others have explained before, rents vary according to the area and rents are cheaper inland and in some coastal towns. But there's generally a reason for that, as there is in the UK and everywhere. Did you mean the City of Malaga or the Province?
> You say you are doing a degree in English/Spanish...how will you be able to continue if you move here? Or will you take your finals first?
> I'm not sure what qualifications you will need to teach here but there are many people here who know the ropes plus there's the sticky.


Dangerous dog?  he isn't dangerous, he's a big girl lol But i guess i'll have to look into that closer to the time. 

I'm doing my degree through the Open University, so i can do it anywhere in the world. I'll either have finished by the time we get there, on be on the final couple of modules - so that isn't too much of an issue. 

And yes, thank you for the PM. I forgot about it if i'm totally honest with you. I read it quickly before i went to work, then forgot it was there  Story of my life, rush rush at the moment lol I'll have another longer read of it now. 

As for the teaching, i've looked at the sticky and found loads of useful info from it. The problem is, from what i understand, you need to complete the TEFL in your own country and after an hour of searches, the closest one to me is Birmingham (which is a pain in the ass to get to for the duration of the course). I think i'll have to look at a residential course somewhere and see what they have to offer.

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> Dangerous dog?  he isn't dangerous, he's a big girl lol But i guess i'll have to look into that closer to the time.
> 
> I'm doing my degree through the Open University, so i can do it anywhere in the world. I'll either have finished by the time we get there, on be on the final couple of modules - so that isn't too much of an issue.
> 
> And yes, thank you for the PM. I forgot about it if i'm totally honest with you. I read it quickly before i went to work, then forgot it was there  Story of my life, rush rush at the moment lol I'll have another longer read of it now.
> 
> As for the teaching, i've looked at the sticky and found loads of useful info from it. The problem is, from what i understand, you need to complete the TEFL in your own country and after an hour of searches, the closest one to me is Birmingham (which is a pain in the ass to get to for the duration of the course). I think i'll have to look at a residential course somewhere and see what they have to offer.
> 
> Davey xx


Yes, Our Little Azor is a big softy....but although he isn't one of the seven named 'dangerous' breeds he has all the characteristics also listed as qualifying.
He should be on the lead and muzzled at all times when out in public and we had to get public liability insurance for at least 100000 euros for him. Obviously we don't muzzle or have him on the leash when we're out on the campo or on the beach unless there are loads of people and other leashed dogs around and we don't take him to crowded public places for his comfort but ....those are the rules.
It seems to me that there is a relaxed attitude to rules and laws here....until something happens and you get an agente who's had a row with his wife that morning....
I have great admiration for anyone who does an OU course - takes application and perseverance.
Incidentally, Naomi Mackintosh, the first OU Chancellor, was a friend when I lived in North London and Jennie Lee, the Labour M.P. whose idea it was, was a dinner guest at my home when the Bill setting up the OU was going through Parliament....
I was young then.....


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, Our Little Azor is a big softy....but although he isn't one of the seven named 'dangerous' breeds he has all the characteristics also listed as qualifying.
> He should be on the lead and muzzled at all times when out in public and we had to get public liability insurance for at least 100000 euros for him. Obviously we don't muzzle or have him on the leash when we're out on the campo or on the beach unless there are loads of people and other leashed dogs around and we don't take him to crowded public places for his comfort but ....those are the rules.
> It seems to me that there is a relaxed attitude to rules and laws here....until something happens and you get an agente who's had a row with his wife that morning....
> I have great admiration for anyone who does an OU course - takes application and perseverance.
> Incidentally, Naomi Mackintosh, the first OU Chancellor, was a friend when I lived in North London and Jennie Lee, the Labour M.P. whose idea it was, was a dinner guest at my home when the Bill setting up the OU was going through Parliament....
> I was young then.....


Poor little guy, he'll hate me if i muzzle him. I've tried him with a muzzle in the UK and he sits down and goes ons trike until you take it off lol  I can understand the rules are there for a reason and he does look like a big dangerous dog i supopse, but if you go near him and do anything other than fuss him, he wets himself 'cos he's so scared. (He was abused by his first owners, so we got him from a temporary rescuers - poor little thing). Funny enough they had all his pedigree papers from the original owners, who i believed were heavily fined for abusing him. *******s!

As for the OU, yes, i have great respect for anyone doing an OU course, too. I do mine pretty much full time and find it difficult. The people who do it and have kids to take care of gain my greatest respect. I've also got some other qualifications, such as NVQ's in hairdressing (from when i was younger) and some quite recent ones for health care (NVQ level 4 management health and social care). I haven't looked into whether these are recognised or not, but i have a feeling they probably aren't, as i've seen a few threads about people struggling to get care home work in Spain with these types of qualifications. As for hairdressing, i can only imagine the place is packed out with British hairdressers, so i won't hold my breath for anything there.


Davey xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Daveh said:


> As for the teaching, i've looked at the sticky and found loads of useful info from it. The problem is, from what i understand, you need to complete the TEFL in your own country and after an hour of searches, the closest one to me is Birmingham (which is a pain in the ass to get to for the duration of the course). I think i'll have to look at a residential course somewhere and see what they have to offer.
> 
> Davey xx


No you don't actually! Look at this. 
University of Cambridge ESOL Examinations Spain: Centros Examinadores -mapa
It gives you all(??) the centres where you can do the CELTA in Spain and there are places in Alicante...
I'll post this on the sticky too.


----------



## Daveh

Pesky Wesky said:


> No you don't actually! Look at this.
> University of Cambridge ESOL Examinations Spain: Centros Examinadores -mapa
> It gives you all(??) the centres where you can do the CELTA in Spain and there are places in Alicante...
> I'll post this on the sticky too.


Thanks for that, i'll take a look. Thank god there's something, i really didn't want to go to Birmingham for weeks, it's a nightmare from where i live 


Davey xx


----------



## Caz.I

Daveh said:


> Thanks for that, i'll take a look. Thank god there's something, i really didn't want to go to Birmingham for weeks, it's a nightmare from where i live
> 
> 
> Davey xx


A lot of people come over to do the CELTA in Spain with the lure/promise of work here from the specific academy after they qualify. Though doubt if they can guarantee you work.


----------



## Daveh

Caz.I said:


> A lot of people come over to do the CELTA in Spain with the lure/promise of work here from the specific academy after they qualify. Though doubt if they can guarantee you work.



I've just found out that my local university offers CELTA, although they don't actively advertise this, as it runs alongside their degrees in Spanish/French/German etc.. Apparently, they give places on the CELTA, if there is room and not too much demand of their language students at the university. I think this would probably be my best option, so i'm going to look further into that.

As for work, i doubt i would work for anyone when i was there. I would consider an international school, but as Jo Jo has pointed out in the past, they only employ tip-top staff to teach in their schools. I'm guessing this means a British PGCE qualification on top of their degree. Whilst i'm currently doing a degree, i really don't want to do the PGCE qualification and would have to do further research into this. I'll probably end up working as English teacher on a self-employed basis, or through a contract started in the UK. Perhaps for a firm of Spanish solicitors/Accountants/other professionals. A lot of jobs are advertised, mainly in London, for teachers on set contracts or time scales. This will be something i try to secure for myself before heading out to Spain.

Also, i don't believe CELTA or TEFL is the best way to go into teaching. It is, without doubt, a necessary qualification to hold in Spain, but with a degree and teaching experience, one expects to launch a full time career in teaching. I wouldn't be happy with 'teach as you go' basis for locals, although i wouldn't rule out running groups for OAP's etc in my spare time. But, that said, if i can, i'd like to secure a job for a university in Spain, as part of their history department, teaching English culture, history and politics/laws. Just an idea, but either way, i'll be looking for a more stable teaching position, possibly even management after i've done more courses and have more experience.


Davey xx


----------



## xabiaxica

Daveh said:


> I've just found out that my local university offers CELTA, although they don't actively advertise this, as it runs alongside their degrees in Spanish/French/German etc.. Apparently, they give places on the CELTA, if there is room and not too much demand of their language students at the university. I think this would probably be my best option, so i'm going to look further into that.
> 
> As for work, i doubt i would work for anyone when i was there. I would consider an international school, but as Jo Jo has pointed out in the past, they only employ tip-top staff to teach in their schools. I'm guessing this means a British PGCE qualification on top of their degree. Whilst i'm currently doing a degree, i really don't want to do the PGCE qualification and would have to do further research into this. I'll probably end up working as English teacher on a self-employed basis, or through a contract started in the UK. Perhaps for a firm of Spanish solicitors/Accountants/other professionals. A lot of jobs are advertised, mainly in London, for teachers on set contracts or time scales. This will be something i try to secure for myself before heading out to Spain.
> 
> Also, i don't believe CELTA or TEFL is the best way to go into teaching. It is, without doubt, a necessary qualification to hold in Spain, but with a degree and teaching experience, one expects to launch a full time career in teaching. I wouldn't be happy with 'teach as you go' basis for locals, although i wouldn't rule out running groups for OAP's etc in my spare time. But, that said, if i can, i'd like to secure a job for a university in Spain, as part of their history department, teaching English culture, history and politics/laws. Just an idea, but either way, i'll be looking for a more stable teaching position, possibly even management after i've done more courses and have more experience.
> 
> 
> Davey xx


some do

I know a few 'teachers' in international schools who have no teaching qualifications at all!


----------



## Daveh

*rips hair out and screams* This horrible country, i hate it! 

My poor mum has just got a bill from the tax office stating she owes a few thousand in tax from last year. Thi was due to their mistake, not hers (She's only just retired and no longer has a job). She's just phoned me in tears saying they are demanding she pays it within the month, or they'll take her to court. I know this sort of thing can happen in any country, but it seems to happen a lot in the UK. I'm going to have to give her the money, if only to stop her from being heart broken. She's worked all her life, paid taxes (some of which she should not have i might add!) and then gets crap like this from the government. taxing the heart and soul out of people....i'll be glad when i can lave this **** hole country. I'm trying to convince my mum to come to Spain with us, for a better life, but she doesn't want to leave friends and family (which is understandable, i suppose). I just feel bad for her, and other people in her position. Same thing happened when she got an illness and needed to see a specialist a few years ago....put to the bottom of the waiting list, behind (not all) but a lot of people who've probably never done an honest day's work in their whole bloody lives! (Judging by the people that was in her group therapy classes) Luckily, she got a cancellation and recovered quite well. Then 6 months the council started building a mini bus station/Shelter outside her home on the east coast. When she compained she was told that if she didn't like it, she could simply 'move on' - which left her in tears and heartbroken. Considering she's worked all her life, paid her taxes, supported the lazy unemployed, it really makes my blood boil how she gets treated!

This country is sucking the life and soul out of people all over. Recession my ass, the British people (especially pensioners) are in a permanent recession! Gordon Brown i hope something horrible happens to you!!!!!! Soul sucking leech! *Bangs pc table*

I can't wait to move to Spain and out of this hell hole which is England. So sorry for the rant, but i needed to get it off my chest. Now back to phoning my mum with a bank transfer to try and calm her down.

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> Also, i don't believe CELTA or TEFL is the best way to go into teaching. It is, without doubt, a necessary qualification to hold in Spain, but with a degree and teaching experience, one expects to launch a full time career in teaching. I wouldn't be happy with 'teach as you go' basis for locals, although i wouldn't rule out running groups for OAP's etc in my spare time. But, that said, if i can, i'd like to secure a job for a university in Spain, as part of their history department, teaching English culture, history and politics/laws. Just an idea, but either way, i'll be looking for a more stable teaching position, possibly even management after i've done more courses and have more experience.
> 
> 
> Davey xx


If you want to teach in the UK you will need a PGCE or a B.Ed.
I think you will need a bit more than an OU degree or any first degree for that matter to qualify to teach in a university in Spain or in the UK. I don't want to put you off...but academic positions in the UK or elsewhere in Europe aren't that easy to come by, especially in the fields you mention. Do you have professional or any hands-on experience in the fields of law, politics or social sciences?
I have a BA and further degree as I said, from University College London University, PGCE, taught MFL for yonks,years of practical experience of UK politics as Parliamentary and European Parliament candidate, Group Leader and Committee Chair on local Councils, been Director of a Housing Association, sat on various DTI Committees and had other experience in commenting on draft legislation, done employment law casework, sat on international educational organisation committees plus other similar stuff. plus been Director of my partner's Company...yet no way could I get a lectureship in a Czech University....and I wouldn't bother writing an application letter for a post here even if I wanted such a job.
The best I got was teaching senior civil servants, all with Doctorates, at the Czech Office of National Statistics.
It was a great job, though, obscenely well-paid by Czech standards (£25 an hour) and I became friendly with some of my students.
I'd concentrate on getting that OU degree and if you aren't thinking of state school or private school teaching get a TEFL or CELTA.
Then perhaps a further degree.


----------



## Stravinsky

Daveh said:


> *rips hair out and screams* This horrible country, i hate it!
> 
> My poor mum has just got a bill from the tax office stating she owes a few thousand in tax from last year. Thi was due to their mistake, not hers (She's only just retired and no longer has a job). She's just phoned me in tears saying they are demanding she pays it within the month, or they'll take her to court. I know this sort of thing can happen in any country, but it seems to happen a lot in the UK. I'm going to have to give her the money, if only to stop her from being heart broken. She's worked all her life, paid taxes (some of which she should not have i might add!) and then gets crap like this from the government. taxing the heart and soul out of people....i'll be glad when i can lave this **** hole country. I'm trying to convince my mum to come to Spain with us, for a better life, but she doesn't want to leave friends and family (which is understandable, i suppose). I just feel bad for her, and other people in her position. Same thing happened when she got an illness and needed to see a specialist a few years ago....put to the bottom of the waiting list, behind (not all) but a lot of people who've probably never done an honest day's work in their whole bloody lives! (Judging by the people that was in her group therapy classes) Luckily, she got a cancellation and recovered quite well. Then 6 months the council started building a mini bus station/Shelter outside her home on the east coast. When she compained she was told that if she didn't like it, she could simply 'move on' - which left her in tears and heartbroken. Considering she's worked all her life, paid her taxes, supported the lazy unemployed, it really makes my blood boil how she gets treated!
> 
> This country is sucking the life and soul out of people all over. Recession my ass, the British people (especially pensioners) are in a permanent recession! Gordon Brown i hope something horrible happens to you!!!!!! Soul sucking leech! *Bangs pc table*
> 
> I can't wait to move to Spain and out of this hell hole which is England. So sorry for the rant, but i needed to get it off my chest. Now back to phoning my mum with a bank transfer to try and calm her down.
> 
> Davey xx


Is this down to the mistake they made with the paye?
I thought they were going to allow 12 months to replay it because it was their mistake


----------



## Stravinsky

Oh and by the way Dave
Things can be equally frustrating here

Had it been the Spanish Tax authorities they would have possibly just removed the money from her account without telling her. People here with sense dont leave too much money in their current accounts ..... just in case

Every country has its challenges


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Daveh said:


> Also, i don't believe CELTA or TEFL is the best way to go into teaching. It is, without doubt, a necessary qualification to hold in Spain, but with a degree and teaching experience, one expects to launch a full time career in teaching. I wouldn't be happy with 'teach as you go' basis for locals, although i wouldn't rule out running groups for OAP's etc in my spare time. But, that said, if i can, i'd like to secure a job for a university in Spain, as part of their history department, teaching English culture, history and politics/laws. Just an idea, but either way, i'll be looking for a more stable teaching position, possibly even management after i've done more courses and have more experience.
> 
> 
> Davey xx


Hmmmm, interesting. I wonder why CELTA isn't the best way to go into teaching??? Especially as it's "without doubt a necessary qualification to hold in Spain" and you're thinking of coming to Spain.

To teach in any even basically OK place in Spain you'll need the CELTA. Apart from which the CELTA is a gruelling training course that leaves you pretty well prepared to start teaching and learn more by going out and practising what you've learnt. It gives you info about preparing, about materials about students, about assessing, correcting etc, etc. Some teachers don't have it. Some teachers aren't very good. Some teachers earn more money than others. Some teachers take their students for a ride.

You could probably bluff your way into teaching in some international schools, but you can imagine what kind of schools take unqualified people to teach their students.

In a _recognized_ British school you would need a British qualification - a B. Ed or a PGCE.

To get a place teaching in a state university you'd have to sit a state exam called _oposiciones _in Spanish, even though what you want to teach is English. You'd be competing against hundreds, maybe thousands of Spaniards. It's a very tough option.


----------



## gus-lopez

Just over a year ago in the council offices here , my wife was offered a job as an English teacher for the council . We were actually in there for a completely different reason when the lady pulled out a ring folder ( of vacancies I assume ! ) & offered the wife a job. Full contract etc; I couldn't believe it , when my wife declined she asked me :eek. When I said that neither of us was qualified to teach english the reply was " well , you're english, you speak english, that's good enough". If I knew where to start I might have been interested.


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> Just over a year ago in the council offices here , my wife was offered a job as an English teacher for the council . We were actually in there for a completely different reason when the lady pulled out a ring folder ( of vacancies I assume ! ) & offered the wife a job. Full contract etc; I couldn't believe it , when my wife declined she asked me :eek. When I said that neither of us was qualified to teach english the reply was " well , you're english, you speak english, that's good enough". If I knew where to start I might have been interested.


scary................

I don'tr suppose they thought of advertising it in the English language press


the language school job I had was only advertised in the Spanish press...............for a native English teacher


----------



## Pesky Wesky

gus-lopez said:


> Just over a year ago in the council offices here , my wife was offered a job as an English teacher for the council . We were actually in there for a completely different reason when the lady pulled out a ring folder ( of vacancies I assume ! ) & offered the wife a job. Full contract etc; I couldn't believe it , when my wife declined she asked me :eek. When I said that neither of us was qualified to teach english the reply was " well , you're english, you speak english, that's good enough". If I knew where to start I might have been interested.


Well, that's put me in my place, hasn't it!!


I taught some adult classes run by a local town hall in their language school (not every town hall has one of those!) for a while as a self employed teacher. The year that I left they wanted to take the staff on on a town hall contract so the teachers had to sit an exam and have an interview and the jobs had to be advertised. So that's what happens around us...


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> *rips hair out and screams* This horrible country, i hate it!
> 
> My poor mum has just got a bill from the tax office stating she owes a few thousand in tax from last year. Thi was due to their mistake, not hers (She's only just retired and no longer has a job). She's just phoned me in tears saying they are demanding she pays it within the month, or they'll take her to court. I know this sort of thing can happen in any country, but it seems to happen a lot in the UK. I'm going to have to give her the money, if only to stop her from being heart broken. She's worked all her life, paid taxes (some of which she should not have i might add!) and then gets crap like this from the government. taxing the heart and soul out of people....i'll be glad when i can lave this **** hole country. I'm trying to convince my mum to come to Spain with us, for a better life, but she doesn't want to leave friends and family (which is understandable, i suppose). I just feel bad for her, and other people in her position. Same thing happened when she got an illness and needed to see a specialist a few years ago....put to the bottom of the waiting list, behind (not all) but a lot of people who've probably never done an honest day's work in their whole bloody lives! (Judging by the people that was in her group therapy classes) Luckily, she got a cancellation and recovered quite well. Then 6 months the council started building a mini bus station/Shelter outside her home on the east coast. When she compained she was told that if she didn't like it, she could simply 'move on' - which left her in tears and heartbroken. Considering she's worked all her life, paid her taxes, supported the lazy unemployed, it really makes my blood boil how she gets treated!
> 
> This country is sucking the life and soul out of people all over. Recession my ass, the British people (especially pensioners) are in a permanent recession! Gordon Brown i hope something horrible happens to you!!!!!! Soul sucking leech! *Bangs pc table*
> 
> I can't wait to move to Spain and out of this hell hole which is England. So sorry for the rant, but i needed to get it off my chest. Now back to phoning my mum with a bank transfer to try and calm her down.
> 
> Davey xx


And what has that all got to do with Gordon Brown??? Does he now work for HMRC? I was under the impression he had disappeared to Scotland somewhere to sulk... Do you think that tax errors are only made under Labour Governments? I think if you look back over what you have written when you have calmed down you will see that much of it aims at the wrong targets. and some is just not to be taken seriously, I'm afraid.
A few facts: most British pensioners are actually doing quite well compared to many younger people. Many older retired people have final salary pension schemes, soon to become a thing of the past. Many have equity in properties with matured mortgages and if they sell and downsize will be in receipt of a iax-free capital gain.
As for your comments about unemployed people...what a generalisation. Do you really think the 100000 people the Coalition state their public sector cuts will add to the already unemployed are all 'lazy'? Do you think the four million Spanish unemployed are 'lazy' or are British people genetically predisposed to idleness in your opinion?
Waiting lists actually were reduced in time under the last Government. Fact, whatever one individual's sad experience may have been.
As for building a mini-bus shelter outside your mother's home: if this happened on the 'east coast' the odds are it was done by a Conservative Council. I know of no Labour or Lib-Dem run Councils on the East coast.
I'm not sure what you mean by 'recession my ass'. In case you hadn't noticed there is an almost global recession. And what on earth do you mean by saying 'the British people are in permanent recession'? I am no fan of Gordon Brown or the last Government but it is a fact that he presided over the longest period of sustained economic growth since the Industrial Revolution - that's what the Director of the CBI said.
I wonder if you are aware that Spain currently has a Socialist Government far to the left of the last Labour Government? Elections aren't due until 2012 although they may take place before then so maybe you had better stay put for a while.
I don't intend to live in the UK again but to describe it as a hell-hole is frankly absurd. You have obviously not lived in other countries.
You should go with your mother to a lawyer, an accountant or if you can't afford that to your local CAB. I have never heard of HMRC taking people to court unless they owe megabucks or have committed fraud.
And I think Stravinsky is correct - there is a period allowed for repayment. It is actually quite commonplace for businesses and individuals to be overcharged by HMRC. 
I think that when you calm down you will feel that your post does not reflect the mindset of someone with academic aspirations.


----------



## mrypg9

Stravinsky said:


> Oh and by the way Dave
> Things can be equally frustrating here
> 
> Had it been the Spanish Tax authorities they would have possibly just removed the money from her account without telling her. People here with sense dont leave too much money in their current accounts ..... just in case
> 
> Every country has its challenges



That's why I only keep enough in my Spanish bank to tide me over for a very short period.
But then I still have accounts in the CR and offshore. 
Not because I am trying to hide anything....it's because I want to avoid the kind of action you describe.
I think you posted something to that effect before...well, somebody did and I took note!
You mentioned problems with LloydsTSB in a previous post - was that with LloydsTSB offshore? I'm trying to get a group of aggrieved account holders together to put pressure on them to change their dreadful ways.


----------



## Daveh

I'm not going to reply to your post, in fear of upsetting people - that's all i'll say.

Thanks all for all the info you've given me in regards to my questions about Spain. I do appreciate it, but shall take my leave now. Good luck to you all

xXx


----------



## Caz.I

gus-lopez said:


> Just over a year ago in the council offices here , my wife was offered a job as an English teacher for the council . We were actually in there for a completely different reason when the lady pulled out a ring folder ( of vacancies I assume ! ) & offered the wife a job. Full contract etc; I couldn't believe it , when my wife declined she asked me :eek. When I said that neither of us was qualified to teach english the reply was " well , you're english, you speak english, that's good enough". If I knew where to start I might have been interested.


Somehow that doesnt really surprise me that much - maybe cos I imagine that up in Murcia there arent that many British expats around (I am probably totally wrong though), particularly qualified teachers, and so they would be delighted just to have any native English speaker (no offence). Someone was telling me that the Insitute of Oceanography in Murcia could never find any native teachers who wanted to teach there or that wanted to continue there so my impression was that they found it hard to attract qualified teachers. Yes, absolutely, Xabiachica, it probably is down to where they advertise!

For my job, I had to sit an English exam (and was the only native English speaker there - all others were native Spanish applicants so I felt like a bit of a cheat!) beforehand and had to show the CELTA certificate and had a couple of interviews.


----------



## mrypg9

Caz.I said:


> Somehow that doesnt really surprise me that much - maybe cos I imagine that up in Murcia there arent that many British expats around (I am probably totally wrong though), particularly qualified teachers, and so they would be delighted just to have any native English speaker (no offence). Someone was telling me that the Insitute of Oceanography in Murcia could never find any native teachers who wanted to teach there or that wanted to continue there so my impression was that they found it hard to attract qualified teachers. Yes, absolutely, Xabiachica, it probably is down to where they advertise!
> 
> For my job, I had to sit an English exam (and was the only native English speaker there - all others were native Spanish applicants so I felt like a bit of a cheat!) beforehand and had to show the CELTA certificate and had a couple of interviews.


But you can feel satisfied that you demonstrated that you were capable of doing a professional job of teaching!
Far too many people think that anyone who speaks English as their native language or has a few low level qualifications can 'teach'. You simply cannot believe how many illiterate low lifes in Prague scraped a living -well, enough to buy beer and a room in a shared apartment -by 'teaching' English.
It is galling to people who have all the qualifications needed to do a good professional job.
The problem with teaching is that because everyone has been to school people think it's an easy job, anyone can do it.
Well, I had a baby and so have most women.
But that doesn't qualify me to be an obstetrician...
If you want to teach in the UK....B.Ed or BA/Bsc + PGCE.
If you want to teach EFL, then all that with CELTA or TEFL or those two with other relevant qualifications.


----------



## mrypg9

The first batch of 45,000 letters demanding cash to be repaid will start to arrive on Tuesday - with the rest sent out over the next four months

Read more: Tax blunder rebellion: Experts urge 1.4m not to pay up for the taxman's mistake | Mail Online


Interesting.......so no-one has actually received notice of any repayment demand yet.
What is also interesting is that a large number -perhaps the majority -of taxpayers will receive REBATES!!!
And yes, anyone owing tax will have it deducted in instalments over the next twelve months.
So....a somewhat manufactured 'rant', methinks......


----------



## Alcalaina

Daveh said:


> *rips hair out and screams* This horrible country, i hate it!
> 
> My poor mum has just got a bill from the tax office stating she owes a few thousand in tax from last year. Thi was due to their mistake, not hers (She's only just retired and no longer has a job). She's just phoned me in tears saying they are demanding she pays it within the month, or they'll take her to court. I know this sort of thing can happen in any country, but it seems to happen a lot in the UK. I'm going to have to give her the money, if only to stop her from being heart broken. She's worked all her life, paid taxes (some of which she should not have i might add!) and then gets crap like this from the government. taxing the heart and soul out of people....i'll be glad when i can lave this **** hole country. I'm trying to convince my mum to come to Spain with us, for a better life, but she doesn't want to leave friends and family (which is understandable, i suppose). I just feel bad for her, and other people in her position. Same thing happened when she got an illness and needed to see a specialist a few years ago....put to the bottom of the waiting list, behind (not all) but a lot of people who've probably never done an honest day's work in their whole bloody lives! (Judging by the people that was in her group therapy classes) Luckily, she got a cancellation and recovered quite well. Then 6 months the council started building a mini bus station/Shelter outside her home on the east coast. When she compained she was told that if she didn't like it, she could simply 'move on' - which left her in tears and heartbroken. Considering she's worked all her life, paid her taxes, supported the lazy unemployed, it really makes my blood boil how she gets treated!
> 
> This country is sucking the life and soul out of people all over. Recession my ass, the British people (especially pensioners) are in a permanent recession! Gordon Brown i hope something horrible happens to you!!!!!! Soul sucking leech! *Bangs pc table*
> 
> I can't wait to move to Spain and out of this hell hole which is England. So sorry for the rant, but i needed to get it off my chest. Now back to phoning my mum with a bank transfer to try and calm her down.
> 
> Davey xx


Just been hearing all about this on Radio 4 - it´s outrageous. They should spend their energy going after the big corporate tax-dodgers who cost the country 15 billion a year in lost revenue, instead of punishing small businesses and individuals who are struggling to make ends meet.

Mind you I believe 4 million people are about to get a rebate, so they´ll have something to celebrate!


----------



## Stravinsky

Daveh said:


> I'm not going to reply to your post, in fear of upsetting people - that's all i'll say.
> 
> Thanks all for all the info you've given me in regards to my questions about Spain. I do appreciate it, but shall take my leave now. Good luck to you all
> 
> xXx


Take your leave why Dave? 
I thought you found the forum useful. People dont always agree on forums, but it's no reason to take your leave


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> Just been hearing all about this on Radio 4 - it´s outrageous. They should spend their energy going after the big corporate tax-dodgers who cost the country 15 billion a year in lost revenue, instead of punishing small businesses and individuals who are struggling to make ends meet.
> 
> Mind you I believe 4 million people are about to get a rebate, so they´ll have something to celebrate!



So....are you saying that this tax shouldn't be repaid?
Agreed corporate tax should be a priority but if a mistake is made it works both ways, doesn't it?
I can't see why repaying underclaimed tax is outrageous. any more than refunding overpaid tax is....only the incompetence of it all which rankles..
There can't be two rules, one for the wealthy and one for the lesser fry.
I'm curious to learn how the irate poster's mum got to know that she will be taken to court if she doesn't pay the back tax when 1) a twelve-month period for repayment has been allowed - as is usual and 2) no-one has been notified as yet about this - letters have not yet been sent to anyone.
I contacted my tax office this morning as I may get a rebate and they said they hadn't started sending letters out yet and it would be some weeks before everyone affected was notified.
Very curious.....


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> So....are you saying that this tax shouldn't be repaid?
> Agreed corporate tax should be a priority but if a mistake is made it works both ways, doesn't it?
> I can't see why repaying underclaimed tax is outrageous. any more than refunding overpaid tax is....only the incompetence of it all which rankles..
> There can't be two rules, one for the wealthy and one for the lesser fry.
> I'm curious to learn how the irate poster's mum got to know that she will be taken to court if she doesn't pay the back tax when 1) a twelve-month period for repayment has been allowed - as is usual and 2) no-one has been notified as yet about this - letters have not yet been sent to anyone.
> I contacted my tax office this morning as I may get a rebate and they said they hadn't started sending letters out yet and it would be some weeks before everyone affected was notified.
> Very curious.....


Yes I am! I don't think it's worth the expense and effort of claiming back very small amounts - a few hundred pounds in most cases. It all takes up staff time which could be put to better use. Especially after the advice on Money Box broadcast later, apparently, was to do nothing!


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> Yes I am! I don't think it's worth the expense and effort of claiming back very small amounts - a few hundred pounds in most cases. It all takes up staff time which could be put to better use. Especially after the advice on Money Box broadcast later, apparently, was to do nothing!



But ....you're not suggesting I should give up my (****tive) refund???
I take your point about staff time but it's part of their job...and the amount involved is huge. You don't have to do anything - you will either have it taken off you in small monthly instalments from April next or if you have to repay a larger sum, a couple of £000, you will be given more time. Rebates will as usual be paid via cheque in a lump sum...or so the nice lady in the tax office told me this morning.
This money will be needed for the welfare benefits for the extra thousands that the Coalition cuts are going to put out of work.


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> But ....you're not suggesting I should give up my (****tive) refund???
> I take your point about staff time but it's part of their job...and the amount involved is huge. You don't have to do anything - you will either have it taken off you in small monthly instalments from April next or if you have to repay a larger sum, a couple of £000, you will be given more time. Rebates will as usual be paid via cheque in a lump sum...or so the nice lady in the tax office told me this morning.
> This money will be needed for the welfare benefits for the extra thousands that the Coalition cuts are going to put out of work.


Not at all! But it´s a simple enough job to send out refund cheques. 

I´m sure many people are honest and will happily repay what they are told they owe, but some won't be able to afford it especially if they've lost their jobs in the meantime, and others will buy time by asking for a recalculation, some will appeal ...

I must admit I didn't realise they were talking about £2 billion. I thought I heard £6 million on the radio, must have been half asleep still!


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> Not at all! But it´s a simple enough job to send out refund cheques.
> 
> I´m sure many people are honest and will happily repay what they are told they owe, but some won't be able to afford it especially if they've lost their jobs in the meantime, and others will buy time by asking for a recalculation, some will appeal ...
> 
> I must admit I didn't realise they were talking about £2 billion. I thought I heard £6 million on the radio, must have been half asleep still!


If people have lost their jobs in the meantime they won't be paying anything back as they will most likely be in line for a rebate then anyway.
It will be deducted in monthly instalments of a reasonable size. It won't be a question of 'repaying', it will just be deducted. No big deal, really., It happens all the time to individuals and businesses. They can't get it right all the time, I guess.
Asking for a recalculation will only waste your and the taxman's time. It is usually pointless querying their calculations.
I must admit I thought my tax code was incorrect, asked about it, told it was OK, now it seems I could be right......
Yes, it's quite a large amount in question....


----------



## gus-lopez

Caz.I said:


> Somehow that doesnt really surprise me that much - maybe cos I imagine that up in Murcia there arent that many British expats around (I am probably totally wrong though), particularly qualified teachers, and so they would be delighted just to have any native English speaker (no offence). Someone was telling me that the Insitute of Oceanography in Murcia could never find any native teachers who wanted to teach there or that wanted to continue there so my impression was that they found it hard to attract qualified teachers. Yes, absolutely, Xabiachica, it probably is down to where they advertise!
> 
> For my job, I had to sit an English exam (and was the only native English speaker there - all others were native Spanish applicants so I felt like a bit of a cheat!) beforehand and had to show the CELTA certificate and had a couple of interviews.


That's interesting to know about the institute as it is situated on the outskirts of the village of Isla Plana, a lovely spot , as is the next village round, La Azohia. Both of them are only busy in spring/summer as the majority of places are holiday homes. I used to do alot of work around there & was always fascinated by the institute of oceanography & its surroundings. The village of La Azohia is a fishing village & one of only 2 remaining ( so I was informed ) where they catch Tuna by the original method of long-lining , as opposed to nets. Just past this village , towards Cartagena, you can explore what's known locally as 'The guns of Navarrone'.Real name is 'the batteries of Castillitos & El Jorel at Cabo Tinoso'. The formidible defences installed in the 30's to protect the port of Cartagena from both sea & land attack.
Following the Military Trail , Cartagena, 20th century | | Simply Networking
Yes, in general there are not that many Brits. in Murcia except in the areas in close proximity to La Manga. We are not that far from the boundary with Andalucia & the Brits. & other nationalities are spread out , in general, over a vast area.


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> The first batch of 45,000 letters demanding cash to be repaid will start to arrive on Tuesday - with the rest sent out over the next four months
> 
> Read more: Tax blunder rebellion: Experts urge 1.4m not to pay up for the taxman's mistake | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Interesting.......so no-one has actually received notice of any repayment demand yet.
> What is also interesting is that a large number -perhaps the majority -of taxpayers will receive REBATES!!!
> And yes, anyone owing tax will have it deducted in instalments over the next twelve months.
> *So....a somewhat manufactured 'rant', methinks......*


You finished? Or is there any other posts you want to insult me in, too? First i'm not educated enough to have such opinions, then my views don't fall in line with an aspiring academic...now its a manufactured rant?

As for the situation, it is what you lot are currently talking about, and she does have until next march to pay it back....she was confused about the letter and what the woman on the phone told her. So i called for her and found out. If you wasn't such a ***** and had a heart, you'd see i only reacted in a way anyone would for a close family member. The error in the post wasn't mine, it was the info she'd given me over the phone. Plus i still stand by most of the post anyway.

Thanks to those who sent me a PM asking me to stay. Very sweet of you 

Davey xx


----------



## Stravinsky

Daveh said:


> You finished? Or is there any other posts you want to insult me in, too? First i'm not educated enough to have such opinions, then my views don't fall in line with an aspiring academic...now its a manufactured rant?
> 
> As for the situation, it is what you lot are currently talking about, and she does have until next march to pay it back....she was confused about the letter and what the woman on the phone told her. So i called for her and found out. If you wasn't such a ***** and had a heart, you'd see i only reacted in a way anyone would for a close family member. The error in the post wasn't mine, it was the info she'd given me over the phone. Plus i still stand by most of the post anyway.
> 
> Thanks to those who sent me a PM asking me to stay. Very sweet of you
> 
> Davey xx


Glad thats sorted then
It seems if it's under £2k they actually collect it through the tax code next year rather than making you stump it up. At least thats what they said on SKY but it could be complete cack!


----------



## Daveh

Stravinsky said:


> Glad thats sorted then
> It seems if it's under £2k they actually collect it through the tax code next year rather than making you stump it up. At least thats what they said on SKY but it could be complete cack!


I'm not sure how they collect it back. They are going to call her back in a day or two with all the info and a break down of her situation to her. The poor love, i feel sorry for her because she gets herself into these states over letters like this and for me to hear her so distressed down the phone is heart breaking for me  She lives about 3 hours for me, which makes me feel even worse when she gets some bad news. Still, i'm sure all will be well for her now 

Davey xx


----------



## Daveh

Anyway, on happier news! Me and hubby are planning to go for ANOTHER short holiday to Spain to have a nosey around in November. This is the 4th 'research' holiday i'll have had and i'm getting a better picture of my life in Spain. Still much more research to do, but we're getting there slowly!

The thing i will say, life there isn't as hard or difficult as i originally thought. Sure, there's problems, but where isn't there? Jobs are thin at the moment, but the majority of decent jobs require good Spanish. I'm starting to see why some people fail the move to Spain and return to the UK. PLANNING! or should i say, lack of it. I've done sooooo much planning and research but keep doing more and more, going over everything to every detail. Is this a good thing or am i becoming a bit obsessed?

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> You finished? Or is there any other posts you want to insult me in, too? First i'm not educated enough to have such opinions, then my views don't fall in line with an aspiring academic...now its a manufactured rant?
> 
> As for the situation, it is what you lot are currently talking about, and she does have until next march to pay it back....she was confused about the letter and what the woman on the phone told her. So i called for her and found out. If you wasn't such a ***** and had a heart, you'd see i only reacted in a way anyone would for a close family member. The error in the post wasn't mine, it was the info she'd given me over the phone. Plus i still stand by most of the post anyway.
> 
> Thanks to those who sent me a PM asking me to stay. Very sweet of you
> 
> Davey xx



You have made yourself clear


----------



## Guest

You can plan as much as you like but a bit like speaking the language.. it´s virtually irrelevant when you get out here. There is so much misinformation spread around that even though you think you´ve got it all sussed you´ll be as clueless as the Spaniard stood next to you. Add to that the fact that by the time you get out here it will all have changed too so the best option is to just get over here as much as you can, have a backup plan if it all goes wrong and then just hope you do the right things/meet the right people at the right time!


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> You have made yourself clear


lol Hugs all around? 

Davey xx


----------



## Daveh

ShinyAndy said:


> You can plan as much as you like but a bit like speaking the language.. it´s virtually irrelevant when you get out here. There is so much misinformation spread around that even though you think you´ve got it all sussed you´ll be as clueless as the Spaniard stood next to you. Add to that the fact that by the time you get out here it will all have changed too so the best option is to just get over here as much as you can, have a backup plan if it all goes wrong and then just hope you do the right things/meet the right people at the right time!


I hear what your saying, Andy. A lot of the info i've found on the net is from a few years ago, which brings me to believe a lot of it isn't up to date with current issues in Spain.

If i was in the position to pack my things and just move there, i would! lol Alas, i can't do that just yet. Contracts on everything here for a short while.

Davey xx


----------



## Guest

You´d be surprised just how much you can sort out in a weekend. When I originally came over we found somewhere to live, bought a business (that´s another story) and found out exactly what we needed to do in a weekend. When here managed to sort bank, NIE, SS, Padron and internet all in the same day

The biggest hurdle is deciding where to live


----------



## Daveh

ShinyAndy said:


> You´d be surprised just how much you can sort out in a weekend. When I originally came over we found somewhere to live, bought a business (that´s another story) and found out exactly what we needed to do in a weekend. When here managed to sort bank, NIE, SS, Padron and internet all in the same day
> 
> The biggest hurdle is deciding where to live


Bet you were stressed after that weekend! lol

As for deciding where to live, i'm stuck between two places. Alicante and Malaga. I'm hoping after my next 'research' holiday there, i'll know enough to make my mind up.

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> The thing i will say, life there isn't as hard or difficult as i originally thought. Sure, there's problems, but where isn't there? Jobs are thin at the moment, but the majority of decent jobs require good Spanish. I'm starting to see why some people fail the move to Spain and return to the UK. PLANNING! or should i say, lack of it. I've done sooooo much planning and research but keep doing more and more, going over everything to every detail. Is this a good thing or am i becoming a bit obsessed?
> 
> Davey xx


I will be honest with you. I think you are becoming obsessed and need to slow down and take things calmly. Ponder a bit more. Be more realistic. A move to another country is a very serious thing to contemplate as anyone here will tell you. 
Andy is giving you sound advice. You cannot know what life is like here until you have tried it. It is difficult for many people of all nationalities which is why so many Brits are going back. Nothing necessarily to do with their bad planning. It's sheer bad luck in some cases, stupidity in others. Jobs aren't just 'thin' - in some places they are non existent.
There are four million Spaniards looking for work and of course employers will give them priority. Looking back over your posts I see that you are currently working in elderly care and have worked as a hairdresser. As you rightly pointed out there's not much scope for that here at this time. At least you recognise that....far too many would-be immigrants don't.
So think what work experience you have that would be of value here.
In some of your posts though you say that you won't have to work. If that's the case it's obviously less of a problem, if a problem at all.
Pesky and I have told you what you will need to be able to teach, in Spain or in the UK. She does know what she's talking about where Spain is concerned and so do I where the UK is concerned. 
You say you have fluent Spanish but how much time have you spent in Spain? You need to be in situ to grasp the language to the standard required to work. I speak enough Spanish to converse with friends and sort out my daily life but not enough to even think about getting a job if I needed one, which I don't. Plus the fact that different dialects and languages are spoken in different parts of Spain.
You really need to concentrate on getting your OU degree (which I hope is recognised in Spain). As I said before people who do OU degrees often have qualities not shown by younger people who spend a lot of their time at University on non-academic pursuits They also often have valuable experience of life in the 'real' world and have done a variety of jobs which have taught them more about life than people who've gone from school to university to 'professional' jobs. Sadly not all employers understand this and don't value an OU degree as much as they should. 
Incidentally, if you moved to Spain before you complete all the modules of your degree won't you need to go back frequently to the UK for lectures, summer schools etc? 
I think you need a period of calm reflection to gain as much information as you can, study it carefully, make as many fact-finding trips to as many parts of Spain as you can - all areas have their own characteristics.
People on this board can help you but it is your own 'feel' for the right place that counts in the end.
And above all, be calm and reasoned. Leaving the UK, whatever you may think of it, is a daunting step. It's so important to get it right....
It's always important to get as many facts right as you can. I try but don't always manage but then someone comes along to put me right so I don't make the same mistake again.
So...as you stand by your previous post, so do I.
Does your OU Spanish module contain study of the history of Spain, by the way?


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> I'm not sure how they collect it back. They are going to call her back in a day or two with all the info and a break down of her situation to her. The poor love, i feel sorry for her because she gets herself into these states over letters like this and for me to hear her so distressed down the phone is heart breaking for me  She lives about 3 hours for me, which makes me feel even worse when she gets some bad news. Still, i'm sure all will be well for her now
> 
> Davey xx


As has been said, they'll deduct it in monthly instalments. In most cases the amounts are small. 
I rang my tax office this morning and was told not to worry - I may even get a small rebate.!
I can't understand why your mother has been sent a letter already as nothing has been sent out yet, as has been stated in the press. The nice woman I spoke to at my tax office said it could be weeks before people are notified.
Now.....I'm not being funny....but are you sure your mother is talking about a tax letter? No way would she be taken to court over this so she shouldn't worry..
I know how difficult it is to deal with elderly parents and their worries over the phone - I lived even further from my mother than you and she often got muddled over 'official' letters.
I'm not implying your mother is befuddled, any more than my mother was but she did often get confused about things like that and it was down to me to sort them out.


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> I will be honest with you. I think you are becoming obsessed and need to slow down and take things calmly. Ponder a bit more. Be more realistic. A move to another country is a very serious thing to contemplate as anyone here will tell you.
> Andy is giving you sound advice. You cannot know what life is like here until you have tried it. It is difficult for many people of all nationalities which is why so many Brits are going back. Nothing necessarily to do with their bad planning. It's sheer bad luck in some cases, stupidity in others. Jobs aren't just 'thin' - in some places they are non existent.
> There are four million Spaniards looking for work and of course employers will give them priority. Looking back over your posts I see that you are currently working in elderly care and have worked as a hairdresser. As you rightly pointed out there's not much scope for that here at this time. At least you recognise that....far too many would-be immigrants don't.
> So think what work experience you have that would be of value here.
> In some of your posts though you say that you won't have to work. If that's the case it's obviously less of a problem, if a problem at all.
> Pesky and I have told you what you will need to be able to teach, in Spain or in the UK. She does know what she's talking about where Spain is concerned and so do I where the UK is concerned.
> You say you have fluent Spanish but how much time have you spent in Spain? You need to be in situ to grasp the language to the standard required to work. I speak enough Spanish to converse with friends and sort out my daily life but not enough to even think about getting a job if I needed one, which I don't. Plus the fact that different dialects and languages are spoken in different parts of Spain.
> You really need to concentrate on getting your OU degree (which I hope is recognised in Spain). As I said before people who do OU degrees often have qualities not shown by younger people who spend a lot of their time at University on non-academic pursuits They also often have valuable experience of life in the 'real' world and have done a variety of jobs which have taught them more about life than people who've gone from school to university to 'professional' jobs. Sadly not all employers understand this and don't value an OU degree as much as they should.
> Incidentally, if you moved to Spain before you complete all the modules of your degree won't you need to go back frequently to the UK for lectures, summer schools etc?
> I think you need a period of calm reflection to gain as much information as you can, study it carefully, make as many fact-finding trips to as many parts of Spain as you can - all areas have their own characteristics.
> People on this board can help you but it is your own 'feel' for the right place that counts in the end.
> And above all, be calm and reasoned. Leaving the UK, whatever you may think of it, is a daunting step. It's so important to get it right....
> It's always important to get as many facts right as you can. I try but don't always manage but then someone comes along to put me right so I don't make the same mistake again.
> So...as you stand by your previous post, so do I.
> Does your OU Spanish module contain study of the history of Spain, by the way?


No, as it stands, i won't have to work. The work i'll be doing will be to fill my day and earn a bit of extra money for luxuries - i.e. eating out, a new pair of shoes here and there (without the need to budget for them).

I can appreciate what you are saying, but please don't let my age fool you into thinking i'm some naive little boy who hasn't the foggiest what he's doing. I've lived in other countries before, just not in Spain, obviously. I've experienced going to school without knowing the language and finding it difficult to adjust to culture shock. Fortunately, i've been to Spain many times and the culture shock probably won't be too bad for me, although i'm sure certain aspects of the culture, that i've yet to experience, will surprise me.

OU degrees are recognised in Spain, or so i was told by the OU when i made enquiries. And yes, there's a lot of history and culture in the OU Spanish modules i've done/doing/will do in the future. As for moving to Spain before completing all modules, that won't be an issue. They are all done online, with one residential school (which i'll be doing before i go to Spain).

On the subject of being fluent, i've never said i was fluent in Spanish. I said i was near fluent. This isn't from just doing OU courses and faffing around with a CD rom at home. This is with a lot of hard work, watching/reading/translating things over the years. I doubt you can ever become 100% fluent in another language, but you can get pretty close if you put the hours of study in. On average, people have a few hours a week learning. If you study a language more than that, you obviously pick up the language more.

Anyway, i can see we both have very strong personalities and shall look forward to the future post wars lol

Davey xx


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> As has been said, they'll deduct it in monthly instalments. In most cases the amounts are small.
> I rang my tax office this morning and was told not to worry - I may even get a small rebate.!
> I can't understand why your mother has been sent a letter already as nothing has been sent out yet, as has been stated in the press. The nice woman I spoke to at my tax office said it could be weeks before people are notified.
> Now.....I'm not being funny....but are you sure your mother is talking about a tax letter? No way would she be taken to court over this so she shouldn't worry..
> I know how difficult it is to deal with elderly parents and their worries over the phone - I lived even further from my mother than you and she often got muddled over 'official' letters.
> *I'm not implying your mother is befuddled, any more than my mother was but she did often get confused about things like that and it was down to me to sort them out.*


haha

Trust me, my mum is wappy when it comes to stuff like this. I fall for it every time, too! 

She always makes things out a lot worse to what they are. But as it's your mum, you instantly feel guilty and sorry for her, so you get upset and emotional. No wonder my dad just switches off and ignores her most of the time lol

The joys of wappy parents eh! 

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh;364591I can appreciate what you are saying said:


> _i'm some naive little boy _[/B]who hasn't the foggiest what he's doing. I've lived in other countries before, just not in Spain, obviously. I've experienced going to school without knowing the language and finding it difficult to adjust to culture shock. Fortunately, i've been to Spain many times and the culture shock probably won't be too bad for me, although i'm sure certain aspects of the culture, that i've yet to experience, will surprise me.Davey x
> 
> *
> I'm confused here so please put me right before I and others make incorrect assumptions!! I thought you were female...not that it's that important...
> If If you won't have to work you have no problems....but you did say your partner was career minded and has a rather specialised job. Won't Spanish be essential for that? You said it was in fraud detection....much needed here. My partner's account was emptied fraudulently of 1500 euros, for online gambling in Gibraltar.
> The money was repaid...eventually.
> Just out of interest,what other countries have you lived in? You must have learnt at least one other language if you went to school abroad and if it's a widely-used language it will come in handy here. It seems some parts of Spain are becoming quite Germanified.
> I also misunderstood about your experience of Spain as I thought you said you'd only been four times...my mistake. Mind you, I hadn't really spent much time in Spain before settling here. As I said, I'm here because my son's house was a convenient place for a look round.
> I don't think you'll find much to surprise you about Spanish culture - as someone said, we're European now!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As I have said, the only way to become fluent- is by immersion and yes you can become very very fluent, my German and French are fluent to interpretation standard (mind you it's years since I've earned money doing that). PW' s and Tallulah's ansd Xavia's Spanish must be 100% fluent and also other posters. *[/B]
> 
> Anyway, i can see we both have very strong personalities and shall look forward to the future post wars lol
> 
> *[ I haven't got a particularly strong personality...do you think you have?
> I just don't tolerate fools and I don't expect other people to tolerate me when I'm being foolish[/B*]


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> haha
> 
> Trust me, my mum is wappy when it comes to stuff like this. I fall for it every time, too!
> 
> She always makes things out a lot worse to what they are. But as it's your mum, you instantly feel guilty and sorry for her, so you get upset and emotional. No wonder my dad just switches off and ignores her most of the time lol
> 
> The joys of wappy parents eh!
> 
> Davey xx



Your mum probably read about it all in THe Daily Mail and panicked.
That 'newspaper' has a lot to answer for....it specialises in scaring the elderly and not very well -informed....


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> Daveh;364591I can appreciate what you are saying said:
> 
> 
> 
> _i'm some naive little boy _[/B]who hasn't the foggiest what he's doing. I've lived in other countries before, just not in Spain, obviously. I've experienced going to school without knowing the language and finding it difficult to adjust to culture shock. Fortunately, i've been to Spain many times and the culture shock probably won't be too bad for me, although i'm sure certain aspects of the culture, that i've yet to experience, will surprise me.Davey x
> 
> *
> I'm confused here so please put me right before I and others make incorrect assumptions!! I thought you were female...not that it's that important...
> If If you won't have to work you have no problems....but you did say your partner was career minded and has a rather specialised job. Won't Spanish be essential for that? You said it was in fraud detection....much needed here. My partner's account was emptied fraudulently of 1500 euros, for online gambling in Gibraltar.
> The money was repaid...eventually.
> Just out of interest,what other countries have you lived in? You must have learnt at least one other language if you went to school abroad and if it's a widely-used language it will come in handy here. It seems some parts of Spain are becoming quite Germanified.
> I also misunderstood about your experience of Spain as I thought you said you'd only been four times...my mistake. Mind you, I hadn't really spent much time in Spain before settling here. As I said, I'm here because my son's house was a convenient place for a look round.
> I don't think you'll find much to surprise you about Spanish culture - as someone said, we're European now!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As I have said, the only way to become fluent- is by immersion and yes you can become very very fluent, my German and French are fluent to interpretation standard (mind you it's years since I've earned money doing that). PW' s and Tallulah's ansd Xavia's Spanish must be 100% fluent and also other posters. *[/B]
> 
> Anyway, i can see we both have very strong personalities and shall look forward to the future post wars lol
> 
> *[ I haven't got a particularly strong personality...do you think you have?
> I just don't tolerate fools and I don't expect other people to tolerate me when I'm being foolish[/B*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol No, i'm male - and don't worry about it. I wasn't clear on the fact  But yeah, married - or civil partnership, whatever the trendy term is these days for gay couples lol I tend to stick to married to keep it simple, but it's the same thing in my eyes.
> 
> Yeah, i'll be sat on my bum doing ****** all unless i can find myself a job. I want to work, i'm not really a lazy person and sitting at home all day watching TV just isn't me, although some people would love that! lol
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husband. The ****s! Glad you got it repaid in the end. Must have been a horrible experience for you. Poor love *hugs*
> 
> As for experience of Spain. I've been going on and of for many years. Love the place hehe. Well, hate some of it too! Pros and cons of everywhere i guess. The 4 times i've been there on 'research' holidays have not gone totally to plan. We set out to do research but end up in 'holiday' mode, if you know what i mean. So that ******s things up a bit lol But we're getting there slowly.
> 
> As for strong personality. Yes lol I think i have a strong personality, as i think you do also. As for fool, hmmm, i wouldn't say i was foolish. eccentric maybe, but not a fool
> 
> As for the other country i lived in, it was Iceland when i was younger. My dad had a work contract there for 3 years. At the time i picked up the language very quickly, as most young'ens tend to. Alas, i've forgotten most of it now, as this was when i was 5 lol It's still nice to visit for a holiday, even if their tiny island is causing chaos in europe! hehe
> 
> Davey xx
Click to expand...


----------



## jojo

Daveh said:


> lol No, i'm male - and don't worry about it. I wasn't clear on the fact  But yeah, married - or civil partnership, whatever the trendy term is these days for gay couples lol I tend to stick to married to keep it simple, but it's the same thing in my eyes.
> 
> Davey xx


With a name like Dave, I never thought anything else lol!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Daveh

jojo said:


> With a name like Dave, I never thought anything else lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry Jo, applications for this year's '*** hags' has now closed. Try again next year  haha

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> With a name like Dave, I never thought anything else lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Very silly of me, of all people, to be slow on the uptake


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol No, i'm male - and don't worry about it. I wasn't clear on the fact  But yeah, married - or civil partnership, whatever the trendy term is these days for gay couples lol I tend to stick to married to keep it simple, but it's the same thing in my eyes.
> 
> Yeah, i'll be sat on my bum doing ****** all unless i can find myself a job. I want to work, i'm not really a lazy person and sitting at home all day watching TV just isn't me, although some people would love that! lol
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husband. The ****s! Glad you got it repaid in the end. Must have been a horrible experience for you. Poor love *hugs*
> 
> As for experience of Spain. I've been going on and of for many years. Love the place hehe. Well, hate some of it too! Pros and cons of everywhere i guess. The 4 times i've been there on 'research' holidays have not gone totally to plan. We set out to do research but end up in 'holiday' mode, if you know what i mean. So that ******s things up a bit lol But we're getting there slowly.
> 
> As for strong personality. Yes lol I think i have a strong personality, as i think you do also. As for fool, hmmm, i wouldn't say i was foolish. eccentric maybe, but not a fool
> 
> As for the other country i lived in, it was Iceland when i was younger. My dad had a work contract there for 3 years. At the time i picked up the language very quickly, as most young'ens tend to. Alas, i've forgotten most of it now, as this was when i was 5 lol It's still nice to visit for a holiday, even if their tiny island is causing chaos in europe! hehe
> 
> Davey xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs all round indeed Davey!!
> I'm in the same place as you....see album for partner photos!
> You will NEVER be without work if you want it!!! Loads of gay businesses of all kinds here.
> Have you been to Sitges?? My friends Al and Rob practically live there. They live in Bridgewater but are always clubbing in Birmingham. The devils
> Iceland...wow!! what an experience....
> No you're not a fool....I am sometimes. Sadly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daveh

mrypg9 said:


> Daveh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs all round indeed Davey!!
> I'm in the same place as you....see album for partner photos!
> You will NEVER be without work if you want it!!! Loads of gay businesses of all kinds here.
> Have you been to Sitges?? My friends Al and Rob practically live there. They live in Bridgewater but are always clubbing in Birmingham. The devils
> Iceland...wow!! what an experience....
> No you're not a fool....I am sometimes. Sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> haha - wow this is a turn around!  Rainbow power for the win? hehe
> 
> *big huggles!*
> 
> No, i haven't been to Sitges - but i no doubt will if you recommend it
> 
> I'm not from Birmingham originally, and not been here THAT long, so i'm still finding my way around the scene here. I used to go out on the scene loads in my home city of Sheffield. I've been to a few bars in Coventry (one of which has a funny story! lol) - Gay club called Rainbows, but it's right next door to the church :rofl: I'll get you a photo sometime, it's hilarious
> 
> Davey x  x  x  x
Click to expand...


----------



## jojo

Er...... are we straying off topic a tad ????? Altho maybe not 

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9

Daveh said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha - wow this is a turn around!  Rainbow power for the win? hehe
> 
> *big huggles!*
> 
> No, i haven't been to Sitges - but i no doubt will if you recommend it
> 
> I'm not from Birmingham originally, and not been here THAT long, so i'm still finding my way around the scene here. I used to go out on the scene loads in my home city of Sheffield. I've been to a few bars in Coventry (one of which has a funny story! lol) - Gay club called Rainbows, but it's right next door to the church :rofl: I'll get you a photo sometime, it's hilarious
> 
> Davey x  x  x  x
> 
> 
> 
> Sitges is Spain's numero uno gay resort! It's a very pretty place too. Loads of gorgeous men...
> Al and Rob and their mate Daz are there now. Probably on the tenth Bloody Mary by now
> I've also got a couple of friends in Sheffield....Joe and Finn. Joe is from Singapore, Finn is Irish. Now if you knew them that would be a coincidence. I also knew another guy from Sheffield, Dave, knew him slightly but a nice person. Sadly died last year, overdose. Such a waste.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Er...... are we straying off topic a tad ????? Altho maybe not
> 
> Jo xxxx


Well, the thread title is 'What do you do?' and it's Davey's thread.
That title can be interpreted _very_ widely


----------



## Daveh

jojo said:


> Er...... are we straying off topic a tad ????? Altho maybe not
> 
> Jo xxxx


lol

Well, we're not at each other's throats now. So this is only a plus...see, the power of the rainbow works wonders!  The dark side is better lol 

Davey xx


----------



## Guest

It´s a big love in!*








_*although I prefered it when everyone was at each others throats_


----------



## jojo

ShinyAndy said:


> It´s a big love in!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*although I prefered it when everyone was at each others throats_


group hug :grouphug:

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest

Love to, just off to watch the final installment of The Pillars of The Earth though. Can´t beat all that blood, gore and buxom wenches for a bit of balance


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> group hug :grouphug:
> 
> Jo xxx


Background music to all this being 'I am what I am'...plus 'I will survive'

I'm watching England play Switzerland.....not very exciting, England one up.
Rooney bearing up...the swine


----------



## edmund

*Jobs in Spain*

Here is just a thought. 

It is increasingly becoming a requirement for Spanish public officials, e.g. Guardia Civil, to have a second (foreign) language. The language of choice for most is English. Teaching English as a Foreign Language (TEFL) is a qualification that is easily obtained by someone with a degree-level education.

Given the woeful teaching in your average Spanish school, this is an area where native English speakers could thrive. It does not have to be all low-level jobs either, a friend of mine now has a job-for-life working for the ayuntamiento teaching English and subsidised by the Junta de Andalucía.

Comments?


----------



## Guest

The trouble is that almost everyone I´ve ever met down here is already TEFL or similar qualified and so when their current job ends/goes bust they fall back to teaching. I think TEFL teachers are the original version of the plumbers/builders/want to run a bar expats that overrun the place 10 years ago (since replaced by web developers and graphic designers seemingly)


----------



## mrypg9

edmund said:


> Here is just a thought.
> 
> It is increasingly becoming a requirement for Spanish public officials, e.g. Guardia Civil, to have a second (foreign) language. The language of choice for most is English. Teaching English as a Foreign Language (TEFL) is a qualification that is easily obtained by someone with a degree-level education.
> 
> Given the woeful teaching in your average Spanish school, this is an area where native English speakers could thrive. It does not have to be all low-level jobs either, a friend of mine now has a job-for-life working for the ayuntamiento teaching English and subsidised by the Junta de Andalucía.
> 
> Comments?


Can you give information about the salay scales in Spanish state schools?
Is the 'woeful' teaching because of an outdated syllabus or the inadequate skills of those delivering it?


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Can you give information about the salay scales in Spanish state schools?
> Is the 'woeful' teaching because of an outdated syllabus or the inadequate skills of those delivering it?


I think the woeful teaching of English in schools is partly because it's not regarded highly when you are training to teach here


I did some 'remedial' teaching of a student teacher a few years ago

he was training to become an English teacher

he wanted to be sports teacher but his Bacci wasn't good enough so he settled for English

also the method of teaching leaves a lot to be desired

emphasis is on grammar - often teachers & kids don't actually _speak_ to each other in English at all

but that's how they teach their own language, too - my girls probably know more grammar than I have forgotten or ever cared to know - & I teach!!


when I was teaching English in an academy I actually had some parents complain that I insisted on talking to their little darlings in English!!


----------



## edmund

Hi mrypg9.

I cannot be definite about salaries in Spanish state schools, I believe that take-home pay starts at around €1,500/month. The thing is that (a) you are unsackable so the standard of teaching or even the attendence record does not matter (b) junior teachers are treated very badly and are moved every year - a friend lives in Nerja (Malaga) but teaches in Sevilla so has to leave her husband and child alone all week, last year she was in Granada and can be moved anywhere within Andalucia and (c) classroom discipline is so low that the pupils learn very little.

Obviously, there are good and bad schools and good and bad teachers, just as there are anywhere in the world. Equally, Andalucia is the laughing stock of Spain and I'm sure things are different in the North.

My friend teaching English for the Ayuntamiento gets €750 net a month for afternoons only (17:00 - 20:00) plus pension and all legal rights for working for the Junta de Andalucia.


----------



## edmund

Hi ShinyAndy

I came down here as an accountant, quit my job and then bought a company which has so far kept me penniless for over two years but there is light at the end of the tunnel (although awfully far away).

I know many Spanish families who send their children to "International" schools where speaking of Spanish is actually forbidden. There is a massive demand in Spain for learning English - see here for an illuminating article The Joy Of Spanish Intercambios! at Notes from Spain: Ben Curtis on Travel, Life, Culture, Spain .

Your observations on the TEFL people who came down 10 years ago are probably correct but that is because they don't want to work not because there are no opportunities for younger motivated people living in areas where foreigners are not in the majority.


----------



## Guest

My point is that there are already 1000s of TEFL (and better) qualified people here and so suggesting that it might be a good career choice for someone thinking of moving here might not be the best advice. I know of many people that fall back to TEFL teaching when required to do so (my other half included!) and it´s generally only luck (or more likely enchufe) that one would fall into a role at the Junta


----------



## Alcalaina

edmund said:


> Hi mrypg9.
> 
> ... junior teachers are treated very badly and are moved every year - a friend lives in Nerja (Malaga) but teaches in Sevilla so has to leave her husband and child alone all week, last year she was in Granada and can be moved anywhere within Andalucia and (c) classroom discipline is so low that the pupils learn very little.
> 
> Obviously, there are good and bad schools and good and bad teachers, just as there are anywhere in the world. Equally, Andalucia is the laughing stock of Spain and I'm sure things are different in the North.


Hello there Edmund- I live in Cadiz province and have lots of teacher friends, both at colegios and IES - and I don't recognise any of what you are saying.

Maybe it's because we are a rural community (pop.5,600) rather than an inner city but the kids here really want to learn and the discipline problems are negligible compared to the UK. I've not heard of a teacher being moved against her will, though there are more qualified teachers than places available.

And as for what you say about Andalucia, that's verging on offensive! Equivalent to telling jokes about stupid Paddies.


----------



## mrypg9

edmund said:


> Hi mrypg9.
> 
> I cannot be definite about salaries in Spanish state schools, I believe that take-home pay starts at around €1,500/month. The thing is that (a) you are unsackable so the standard of teaching or even the attendence record does not matter (b) junior teachers are treated very badly and are moved every year - a friend lives in Nerja (Malaga) but teaches in Sevilla so has to leave her husband and child alone all week, last year she was in Granada and can be moved anywhere within Andalucia and (c) classroom discipline is so low that the pupils learn very little.
> 
> Obviously, there are good and bad schools and good and bad teachers, just as there are anywhere in the world. Equally, Andalucia is the laughing stock of Spain and I'm sure things are different in the North.
> 
> My friend teaching English for the Ayuntamiento gets €750 net a month for afternoons only (17:00 - 20:00) plus pension and all legal rights for working for the Junta de Andalucia.



Yes,some problems are international....
I'm surprised to hear that classroom discipline is so low. Don't know why, but I assumed Spaniards had respect for authority.
Salaries do seem on the low side. A classroom teacher in London with five years plus experience, allowances and Inner London weighting, could be earning around £40 - £50k a year.
Housing costs and transport are astronomical in London but the cost of living generally is lower than elsewhere as there is just so much competition.,


----------



## Pesky Wesky

edmund said:


> Hi mrypg9.
> 
> I cannot be definite about salaries in Spanish state schools, I believe that take-home pay starts at around €1,500/month. The thing is that (a) you are unsackable so the standard of teaching or even the attendence record does not matter (b) junior teachers are treated very badly and are moved every year - a friend lives in Nerja (Malaga) but teaches in Sevilla so has to leave her husband and child alone all week, last year she was in Granada and can be moved anywhere within Andalucia and (c) classroom discipline is so low that the pupils learn very little.
> 
> Obviously, there are good and bad schools and good and bad teachers, just as there are anywhere in the world. Equally, Andalucia is the laughing stock of Spain and I'm sure things are different in the North.
> 
> My friend teaching English for the Ayuntamiento gets €750 net a month for afternoons only (17:00 - 20:00) plus pension and all legal rights for working for the Junta de Andalucia.


Hi Edmund and alcalaina,
As you probably know the education systen in Spain is completely different to the UK and takes a long time to know. I would say understand, but even when you know how it works it's beyond comprehension!
You are unsackable - When you have a fixed contract and you are given your place in a school you may be "unsackable" as you put it. Depending on the region, subject taught and level at which it's taught (primary etc) it may take a year or TEN years like my husband. My husband can be moved every two years. Sometimes he's lucky and he stays in a place three years. Every two years he has to sit the government exam; that's for his specialization in Madrid. Every year he passes, but he's never been given a place yet - a job yes, but not a place. So he's an interino (less money, less rights) a non fixed contract teacher. Other people don't get moved around. It depends on the region and subject. However, everyone has to do the exam. There's no interview or letter of application. You are sent to a school which may or may not be to your convenience and the school has to accept you. So it's not the junior teachers who are ****ed around , but anyone who hasn't been given a fixed contract which could be someone who's been working for 5, 10, 15 years in the system.



> know many Spanish families who send their children to "International" schools where speaking of Spanish is actually forbidden. There is a massive demand in Spain for learning English - see here for an illuminating article The Joy Of Spanish Intercambios! at Notes from Spain: Ben Curtis on Travel, Life, Culture, Spain .
> 
> Your observations on the TEFL people who came down 10 years ago are probably correct but that is because they don't want to work not because there are no opportunities for younger motivated people living in areas where foreigners are not in the majority.


To teach in an international school, or at least a British school, of _*any reasonable standard*_ you need to be qualified B. Ed, PGCE or similar. Same to teach TEFL in an academy of _*any reasonable standard, *_you need to be qualified.
I can't see what the "illuminating article" on intercambios has to do with teaching. Ahh because it says there are a lot of people who want to learn English?? That's true. But if you want to work in state schools, or private you need qualifications.

There are some areas however where it's difficult to get enough classes together at a decent rate to earn a living. A single twenty smth is different to a 40 year old with family responsibilities

And what happened to you and Andalucia???


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Yes,some problems are international....
> I'm surprised to hear that classroom discipline is so low. Don't know why, but I assumed Spaniards had respect for authority.
> Salaries do seem on the low side. A classroom teacher in London with five years plus experience, allowances and Inner London weighting, could be earning around £40 - £50k a year.
> Housing costs and transport are astronomical in London but the cost of living generally is lower than elsewhere as there is just so much competition.,


according to my 2 daughters it depends upon the teacher



my 11 year old in primary reckons that the older women are the strictest

her favourite teacher was a young guy who apparently wasn't strict but they all loved him so much they never messed around & worked really hard

my 14 year old actually asked to be transferred out of a certain teacher's maths group a couple of years ago because he had no classroom control & she couldn't concentrate

he was actually an older guy


----------



## gus-lopez

edmund said:


> Hi ShinyAndy
> 
> I came down here as an accountant, quit my job and then bought a company which has so far kept me penniless for over two years but there is light at the end of the tunnel (although awfully far away).


You're sure it's not a train coming the other way ?


----------



## Pip84

Hey guys, I agree with all that has been said about self employment being the usual way forward for expats. I also agree that whatever you do in terms of going down any official route, such as getting a degree recognised, or licences to trade and so on, you should expect to wait for a very long time.

From my experience, the bigger the place you are e.g. Madrid or Barcelona etc, you may be expected to work similar hours to the UK, i.e. long ones! Not everywhere closes mid afternoon. But if you run our own business you can dictate the hours anyway.

You have to be very tenacious indeed and extremely patient. One thing you could consider if you can come up with a business idea that would suit your qualifications/ambitions etc is to have an on-line business. teaching over the phone or other virtual means for example.

I have a small Life Coaching business and this is done entirely over the internet and phone.

I live in the deep south, about 12km from Gibraltar and if you wanted to be able to use both English and Spanish, Gibraltar is an ideal place. In the local area on the Spanish side English is not spoken very much and so the idea of 'being a translator and helping other expats' would work down here. I know a guy who does just that and he's worth every single last penny just to know things are done properly - like getting you speeding fines paid!!! LOL

I recommend you focus on the positive aspects of doing what you want to do and although you should be aware of possible difficulties, don't let them put you off, go for it!


----------



## JeanP

Well, I run 2 websites where I earn a reasonable income. I actually started the websites knowing that I will be moving abroad and between the language barrier and unemploymet rates my chances of making the move would drastically decrease.

So yeah, I think it is important to work for yourself, hence one of my websites helps the public earn some good cash. Power to the people I say hehe

Oh and Spain here I come!!


----------



## Alcalaina

Pip84 said:


> I have a small Life Coaching business and this is done entirely over the internet and phone.
> 
> I live in the deep south, about 12km from Gibraltar ...


Hi - which side of Gib are you? I´m about 40 miles northwest, halfway between Algeciras and Jerez.

Pardon my ignorance but what is "Life Coaching"?


----------



## owdoggy

I do as little as possible..... and I think I'm getting quite good at it

Although a while back I did have a little moment of madness & do this: 




Oh aye and there was another time when I went quite berserk & joined three other old duffers to form a band that play in bar car parks (that's me in the middle ....trying desperately to find the right key)











but apart from that my burning ambition to be a totally inert, lazy git is working out quite well



Doggy


----------



## JBODEN

owdoggy said:


> I do as little as possible..... and I think I'm getting quite good at it ... but apart from that my burning ambition to be a totally inert, lazy git is working out quite well[/IMG]


 You have a talent people would die for!


----------



## djfwells

Daveh said:


> Hey all...just your friendly irritating n00b asking yet more questions!
> 
> I was wondering about jobs and careers in Spain. I know the economy is mucked up right now, it is in most places, especially in Spain. However, it won't be bad times forever and will eventually improve. I was wondering what some of you folks do for a living and how much you get paid. Obviously the latter isn't essential, as i understand it's private to some people...so we'll call that optional
> 
> I'm unsure what job/career i'll go into in Spain, but I'm qualified to do quite a lot of things (well, in England i am...not so sure if they are recognised in Spain! lol. Whilst my Spanish is pretty good, I'm planning to get it to fluency (or as near as possible for a British person). I guess I'd like to hear what you do/have done/ or people you know, have done for work or to make a living.
> 
> Davey xx


It seems to me that it is only a minority of expats who succeed in actually having 'A Career' over here in Spain, and these tend to be professionals, whereas most people have to juggle multiple 'projects' to try and 'earn a bit of money'.

Think of us as Delboy's but in the sun, with fingers in a few different pies. That's not out of choice, or a willingness or intention to do business on the wrong side of the law, just that current times dictate that many people have to spread themselves pretty thin just to get by.


----------



## xabiaxica

djfwells said:


> It seems to me that it is only a minority of expats who succeed in actually having 'A Career' over here in Spain, and these tend to be professionals, whereas most people have to juggle multiple 'projects' to try and 'earn a bit of money'.
> 
> Think of us as Delboy's but in the sun, with fingers in a few different pies. That's not out of choice, or a willingness or intention to do business on the wrong side of the law, just that current times dictate that many people have to spread themselves pretty thin just to get by.


it's also what a lot of the Spanish do

a lawyer (Spanish) I teach also helps in the family business of electrical & TV installations & is taking a course in book-keeping

he reckons that you can never have too many strings to your bow


----------



## JBODEN

xabiachica said:


> he reckons that you can never have too many strings to your bow


Unless, of course, it's an oboe


----------



## xabiaxica

JBODEN said:


> Unless, of course, it's an oboe


----------



## MacRov

Thankfully after reading on here and elsewhere about the work situation in Spain it wont really affect me once we move over next year. Working offshore in the UK (at the moment, can be anywhere) as an ROV pilot/technician. I doubt there'd be much call for this line of work in Spain.


----------



## mattferrier

MacRov said:


> Thankfully after reading on here and elsewhere about the work situation in Spain it wont really affect me once we move over next year. Working offshore in the UK (at the moment, can be anywhere) as an ROV pilot/technician. I doubt there'd be much call for this line of work in Spain.


i'm not sure if this is much use to you. but i'm told malaga airport is expanding. they have added another runway and due to gain an international airport status and i'm also told that gibraltar is expanding too. so might be worth looking into those airports to see if opportunities are being generated due to the proposed expansion.


----------



## Alcalaina

mattferrier said:


> i'm not sure if this is much use to you. but i'm told malaga airport is expanding. they have added another runway and due to gain an international airport status and i'm also told that gibraltar is expanding too. so might be worth looking into those airports to see if opportunities are being generated due to the proposed expansion.


Gibraltar airport is expanding because previously it wasn't much more than a shed! They want to build lots of new duty-free shops to relieve passengers of their money while they wait. There aren't any more flights coming in - Iberia tried for a while with direct flights to Madrid, but these stopped due to lack of demand.


----------



## jojo

Alcalaina said:


> Gibraltar airport is expanding because previously it wasn't much more than a shed! They want to build lots of new duty-free shops to relieve passengers of their money while they wait. There aren't any more flights coming in - Iberia tried for a while with direct flights to Madrid, but these stopped due to lack of demand.


..... and Málaga's expansion is more or less complete! A great big new terminal, railway station and yes, they're cracking on with the new runway!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MacRov

haha thanks but I dont think that 1 of these will be much use at an airport


----------



## jojo

MacRov said:


> haha thanks but I dont think that 1 of these will be much use at an airport



You havent seen the rainfall in Málaga!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MacRov

haha I'll stick one in my suitcase then.


----------



## Alcalaina

Wow!

They are searching for treasure off the coast of Cadiz - maybe they could use one of those?!?

Spanish navy searching for shipwrecks to protect country?s heritage from private salvagers | Olive Press Newspaper | News Spain


----------



## MacRov

Yeah the Navy will most likely have a few ROV's of their own. The company I work for pretty much does work for oil/gas so not much chance of anything exciting like that. Still a cool job though


----------



## ORivas

halydia said:


> I think this is the absolute most depressing thing about living in Spain. I have a double major in Political Science and Spanish from a credible (of course!) Canadian University. I have three problems:
> 
> 1. Here in Spain the major is "Political Science AND Administration."
> 2. A degree in Spanish from Canada is, understandably, not the same as one from Spain.
> 3. Most undergraduate degrees were 5 years, which has only very recently begun to change.
> 
> So, I have two options:
> 1. Go back to university and get the credits I am "missing" to have a "proper" Spanish degree in PoliSci and/or Spanish
> OR
> 2. Suck it up and just get my degree recognized as having finished university with no sort of major/specialization.
> 
> It's very depressing, especially after four years of very hard work and good marks, but it's one of the sacrifices I have to make to live here. I handed in my paperwork six months ago and I STILL haven't heard a peep from the education office as to whether or not they'll be recognizing my degree as valid as not.
> 
> What can I do? I've found a Spanish university that will (possibly, I'm still waiting on their decision) admit me to do a Master's degree. I hope that this will compensate for my only having a university degree with no specialization.
> 
> So, recognize that this sort of thing can happen and be prepared for the kick in the gut that it can be  Don't let it get you down, just be creative and look for ways to make up for it!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the topic, I'm an assistant English teacher in the state system. I work 12 hours a week and make enough for a single person to live off of. (If I had to support my OH, I'd be out of luck.) There's a complex application process to do this job, but any native speaker who has graduated from university can apply. I love the work, and with a little luck, hope to enter as a proper teacher in the state system up here in 2012.


Hi there! I would be interested in doing what you are - assisting in the state system; please can you tell me how you got into it/ where I can find information on it? Thanks ...


----------



## Guest

ORivas said:


> Hi there! I would be interested in doing what you are - assisting in the state system; please can you tell me how you got into it/ where I can find information on it? Thanks ...


The application process would be different for you, and you'd have to apply through the British Council. More information is available here: Spain - Where can I go - English language assistants abroad - British Council - Language Assistants


----------



## macdonner

mattferrier said:


> i'm not sure if this is much use to you. but i'm told malaga airport is expanding. they have added another runway and due to gain an international airport status and i'm also told that gibraltar is expanding too. so might be worth looking into those airports to see if opportunities are being generated due to the proposed expansion.


Bless you Matt! But an ROV pilot is the one with the robot submarines that go in the sea, usually off of oil rigs not the lane:! Although it would be nice if MacROV (my OH) was actually a pilot because he would be definately able to keep me even more in the manner to which I'm becoming accustomed with those sorts of wages lol XX


----------



## Caz.I

halydia said:


> The application process would be different for you, and you'd have to apply through the British Council. More information is available here: Spain - Where can I go - English language assistants abroad - British Council - Language Assistants


The only thing nowadays is that you have to be resident in the UK to do it.


----------



## Guest

Caz.I said:


> The only thing nowadays is that you have to be resident in the UK to do it.


Alright, so do some research in the _Consejería de Educación_ in the autonomous region where you reside to see if they offer the very same scholarship, but applying through them instead of through the Spanish Ministry of Ed. or through the British Council.


----------

